# New Company!



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

t-shirts and hats...cool


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So um what's the difference between you and every other brand?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So um what's the difference between you and every other brand?


They put difference in the title


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I just don't get it I understand what it's telling me but my brain is not computing the difference. I need facts, figures, shiny objects, loud noises, hookers, blow, meth, unicorns, rainbows, tentacle porn! Make it happen!


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So um what's the difference between you and every other brand?


Our brand strives to bring creativity and inspiration to the minds in need. We also are pushing forward to make the most durable and affordable lifestyle apparel on the market. We are not some big company and we really want to be a peoples brand. If you have a question, we have an answer and every bit of advice is used to build the best possible brand.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Choncho said:


> Our brand strives to bring creativity and inspiration to the minds in need. We also are pushing forward to make the most durable and affordable lifestyle apparel on the market. We are not some big company and we really want to be a peoples brand. If you have a question, we have an answer and every bit of advice is used to build the best possible brand.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Choncho said:


> Our brand strives to bring creativity and inspiration to the minds in need. We also are pushing forward to make the most durable and affordable lifestyle apparel on the market. We are not some big company and we really want to be a peoples brand. If you have a question, we have an answer and every bit of advice is used to build the best possible brand.


So you're out to build a brand, not a product.

I hate to tell you, but cotton hoody durability is not really an issue. Neither is flatbill durability. Or T-shirt durability. Affordable? $20 for a tshirt is normal, 45 for a basic pullover hoodie is... normal. Snapbacks for $20 is again, pretty average.

Also, I can't help but see the Wu-Tang emblem when I see your logo.

Good luck I guess but so far I don't see where you guys are different than any other streetwear brand. And you have to compete with companies like WEsC, RVCA, Comune, Poler...


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

Nivek said:


> So you're out to build a brand, not a product.
> 
> I hate to tell you, but cotton hoody durability is not really an issue. Neither is flatbill durability. Or T-shirt durability. Affordable? $20 for a tshirt is normal, 45 for a basic pullover hoodie is... normal. Snapbacks for $20 is again, pretty average.
> 
> ...


You are right we do have to compete with all the big companies but then again this is our first year, they have been in it for a while. Poler didn't even burst out onto the scene until the last few years. I am glad you have an opinion though because without criticism there would be no evolving. It is tough building a brand when there are so many others similar but hopefully we will be able to pull through.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Choncho said:


> Our brand strives to bring creativity and inspiration to the minds in need. We also are pushing forward to make the most durable and affordable lifestyle apparel on the market. We are not some big company and we really want to be a peoples brand. If you have a question, we have an answer and every bit of advice is used to build the best possible brand.


Are you funded by drugs, if so what drugs?

Why should anyone consider you guys over any of the other upstart brands?

Do you have a 5 year plan?

How do you feel about the lack of Unicorns in the world today? How are you trying to repopulate the Unicorn population? 

Are you a member of the WUF (World Unicorn Foundation)?


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you funded by drugs, if so what drugs?
> 
> Why should anyone consider you guys over any of the other upstart brands?
> 
> ...


You know, just taking after Walter White...NOT. This was an investment of some of my contest winnings this past year. Why? Because the stuff that is fermenting in my head is ridiculous. If you support us you are building the foundation for an amazing brand. We may only have simple products now but we were not born into money haha. I feel like we need Unicorns! I am not trying to repopulate them..... Yet. I could be, are you?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm an artificial Unicorn inseminator. 

Do you hate people born into money?

Is money the root of all evil.

If e=MC2 then does pie = fucking awesome in my stomach?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Choncho said:


> You know, just taking after Walter White...NOT. This was an investment of some of my contest winnings this past year. Why? Because the stuff that is fermenting in my head is ridiculous. If you support us you are building the foundation for an amazing brand. We may only have simple products now but we were not born into money haha. I feel like we need Unicorns! I am not trying to repopulate them..... Yet. I could be, are you?


If you make a tech hoodie for layering with Unicorns heavily featured I may buy one.

On the serious, what makes your brand amazing?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

If you make a hoodie with a unicorn pissing on a lepruchan skeeting on a mermaid embroidered on it I'll buy 2.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> If you make a hoodie with a unicorn pissing on a lepruchan skeeting on a mermaid embroidered on it I'll buy 2.


if the mermaid is firing a rocket launcher, I'm in for three!!


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

On a serious note, if you have some awesome designs people may well pay a premium for that. Just a logo? Not so much.

As Bangladeshi shirts cost all of 10-15 cents USD to manufacturer and the middlemen take almost all of the profit, you would be hard-pressed to find a competitive edge over the countless other brands selling generic clothing with generic designs for generic prices if you don't have something unique.

Go to college, hire hipster industrial design student for some kraft dinner, and get some cool designs =D

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

Naw that is good for them, just some people aren't. Yes it would.

I have thought about making a 99% water proof sweat shirt and fully breathable. We will see if I can make it happen. To tell you the truth Nivek, I am starting to question myself. I guess the only thing besides being a little creative, we are a family and we want to keep Mobbin at a level where we can all be united be our passions. Supporting Mobbin is supporting the kids that aren't big names, the "under the radar" kids.


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

yuhaoyang said:


> On a serious note, if you have some awesome designs people may well pay a premium for that. Just a logo? Not so much.
> 
> As Bangladeshi shirts cost all of 10-15 cents USD to manufacturer and the middlemen take almost all of the profit, you would be hard-pressed to find a competitive edge over the countless other brands selling generic clothing with generic designs for generic prices if you don't have something unique.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input! One thing we have done is try to stay local, US made goods, US Printed. We don't want to disrespect other countries but everything is getting outsourced these days and it is quite sad.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Choncho said:


> Naw that is good for them, just some people aren't. Yes it would.
> 
> I have thought about making a 99% water proof sweat shirt and fully breathable. We will see if I can make it happen. To tell you the truth Nivek, I am starting to question myself. I guess the only thing besides being a little creative, we are a family and we want to keep Mobbin at a level where we can all be united be our passions. Supporting Mobbin is supporting the kids that aren't big names, the "under the radar" kids.


Word of advice never ever under any circumstances tell the public you're trying to impress that you doubt yourself or your product. Consumer confidence diminishes and then you're left with what? A Logo, some product for friends, and the bill of not selling anything.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Choncho said:


> Thanks for your input! One thing we have done is try to stay local, US made goods, US Printed. We don't want to disrespect other countries but everything is getting outsourced these days and it is quite sad.


Be careful with the made in US only. More power to you with that, but it costs. We love our way of life here in 'Merica and it will mean a low margin for your products.

What fits your image as far as I can tell:

Do a technical flannel. Don't make beanies. Instead of block stickers, do diecuts. Make sure you have the company name with the logo. Don't do Logos in the middle of shirts. Put them on the bottom on the sides, on the sleaves, huge wrap around on the side... center is boring. For hoodies, find someone that does straight cuffs with thumb holes and order from them. If you do a tech hoodie, don't do elastic bottoms, make them fitted and just continue the body fabric and surger the end. If the fits good and you don't have elastics then you wont get frozen spots while riding. Socks are in. Do some quality socks. Don't make neck gaiters, there are already enough gaiter companies out there. Make a stretchy dark blue jean jacket that's got DWR. I want one of those.

Also, you are going to need borderline arrogance with a splash of humility and rhino skin to make it in this market. Good luck.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

backstop13 said:


> if the mermaid is firing a rocket launcher, I'm in for three!!


nope, sorry - this is the mermaid queefing on chupacabra jerking off khutulu series.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

It's all in the details. You can have simple products, sure, but add novel details that fit your brand, and your mission. Have a signature about your designs, and and a unique identity. These don't have to be expensive or complicated. You just gotta be creative.


Right now I don't see any of that, yet.


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I really do need it. I should have specified the reason everything is affordable. Everything is made in the US hence why I feel Mobbin's prices are quite good. I have been thinking up ideas to make everything unique, still thinking. I have wanted to do flannels and socks but I have no money to put into these things. We make gaiters and full facemask, I have not put them on the site yet because I was waiting a bit longer. As far as stickers these are the public stickers at the moment, we have die cuts for the team. It is just more cost efficient for us at the moment. We have so much to give just not the funding to move fourth. Sorry to sound like a debbie downer. I never wanted to do this for the money and that is why I am trying to take everyones advice and build an incredible brand.
Thanks,
Blake


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Be careful with the made in US only. More power to you with that, but it costs. We love our way of life here in 'Merica and it will mean a low margin for your products.
> 
> What fits your image as far as I can tell:
> 
> ...


Fucking awesome post - you've convinced me! Just kidding Ill keep throwing pots and pans at the dishwasher whilst screaming obscenities.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ok i just looked at yer site and i have some honest feedback. 

maybe its just me but the suit and tie logo is whack as fuck. all that tightpants farnsworth bentley cardigan swag faggotry is a fad and will be dead in a year. it occurs to me that this might be basically your entire idea for a company but you should really quit wearing your little sister's pants. 


the pics in some of the blog posts are actually pretty good and it looks like you guys can actually shred, so show it! you should have pics of snowboarding and you guys ripping all over that site. it was way too much digging to have to click on the blog and then click on a post - the pics should be on every page of the site.....

rider bios - a must. you wanna be cool? you want other people to buy your coolness? show and tell us how much cooler than us you are cuz if you're not cooler than me i ain't buyin' shit homie.


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> ok i just looked at yer site and i have some honest feedback.
> 
> maybe its just me but the suit and tie logo is whack as fuck. all that tightpants farnsworth bentley cardigan swag faggotry is a fad and will be dead in a year. it occurs to me that this might be basically your entire idea for a company but you should really quit wearing your little sister's pants.
> 
> ...


HAha I understand where you are coming from on the logo, the idea was making it an M which it is whilst giving it the clothing feel hence the suit. Thanks, we will have a team vid in the next week or so dropping and this will help bring more traffic. I don't know if you are familiar with yobeat or not but that site has really come into its own lately. Rider bios will be up this fall as well as a whole team picture and individual pictures as well.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea, just a heads up and i don't know if its just me but i am on an android tablet and it will hardly ever let me watch vimeo on this thing... it wouldn't let me watch brandon's reedit. 

maybe think about putting shit up on youtube too...

just put that method or that backflip pic on the home page and it'd look so much better

also, on a blog everything is all on one wall without having to click each entry to see what is on it.. it should all be out there on one page, i shouldn't have to click on read more to see the entry. fix that.


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> yea, just a heads up and i don't know if its just me but i am on an android tablet and it will hardly ever let me watch vimeo on this thing... it wouldn't let me watch brandon's reedit.
> 
> maybe think about putting shit up on youtube too...
> 
> ...


yeah I think the team edit might go up on youtube, it can be better for sure but they are different platforms. This winter we will probably start posting on both so people can choose. Yeah I am with you on the blog, I haven't played with it enough but I will work out the glitches


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll test out t shirts and sweatshirts and let you know what I think


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

o snap!

Urinating Unicorn T-Shirt | Spreadshirt | ID: 7592680


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> o snap!
> 
> Urinating Unicorn T-Shirt | Spreadshirt | ID: 7592680


Hahaha! That is seriously too damn funny!


----------



## Choncho (Sep 10, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Be careful with the made in US only. More power to you with that, but it costs. We love our way of life here in 'Merica and it will mean a low margin for your products.
> 
> What fits your image as far as I can tell:
> 
> ...


I threw the facemask up, the full facemasks will be up in the next few weeks.


----------

